# Seagate 1To Barracuda 7200 et Power Mac G5 Dual Core 2,3 GHz



## Al_Copett (27 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour un peu doper un Power Mac G5 Dual Core à 2,3 GHz, je lui avait offert 2 disques durs Seagate de 1 To Barracuda 7200.11 avec 32 Mo de cache chacun, montés en raid 0 entrelacé software.
Merveille des merveilles, mon Power Mac fonctionnait comme un avion. 
Un des mes disques m'a laché lors de fortes chaleurs de Juillet et  le deuxième ce soir.

Connait-on un incompatibilité entre les Power Mac et ce type de disques durs ou un manque de fiabilité de la part de ce type?
Voilà, merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## alaincha (29 Août 2010)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Un des mes disques m'a laché lors de fortes chaleurs de Juillet et  le deuxième ce soir.


Bonjour,

Si tes disques étaient effectivement en Raid 0, la perte du premier disque t'a fait perdre l'ensemble des données que tes deux disques contenaient.

Comment as tu continué à travailler avec le seul disque restant ?

Il a probablement fallu le réinitialiser.

A moins que tu n'ai pas utilisé un Raid 0. Un Raid 1, par exemple, permet de continuer à travailler, même si un disque lâche.


----------



## Al_Copett (30 Août 2010)

Grâce à Time Machine, j'avais une sauvegarde de mon système.
J'ai sorti le disque défectueux, installé le système sur celui qui restait et qui est mort (peut-êrte à cause de la solitude :mouais fin de la semaine dernière.


----------

